# Shop Review- Musicar NW A+



## mfenske (Feb 7, 2006)

I stopped by musicar NW this morning for what I imagined would be a 20-30 minute visit and when I left a little over an hour later all I can say is WOW! I had the pleasure of meeting Ken (one of the partners) and Andy (installer). I was immediately impressed by their knowledge and workmanship. I'd consider myself pretty savvy when it comes to this stuff but these guys blew me out of the water. They carry great lines, do great work, and support the forums. A+ in my book. If you're in the PDX area and are considering having work done these guys are great.

Mark


----------

